# Disney Announces Contemporary DVC & Treehouse SSR DVC!



## littlestar (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, it's official. See the Orlando Sentinel link below:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/orl-disney1608sep16,0,1966015.story

Also, I logged onto the member website (using the point chart calculator feature) and the point charts don't look too bad. There's Magic Kingdom view, Lake view, and standard view. A studio standard view for five nights in October Sunday through Thursday was 60 points - not bad.

I'm hearing $112 a point and if you buy a certain amount, there's a $5.00 discount. Don't know the details yet, though, officially on price. I'm gonna love being on the monorail or being able to walk to the Magic Kingdom


----------



## fadedgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Littlestar, did you put in with your guide to buy your BLT points yet?  I think I'm sticking with AKV instead of BLT, but I haven't signed my paperwork yet so anything could happen!

What is the "Smoky Mtns" timeshare that you own?  Westgate?


----------



## littlestar (Sep 18, 2008)

We're going to take a look at the BLT model rooms when we head down to Orlando in a few weeks. The stock market has got us spooked right now so we're in no big hurry to part with any money. But I'm sure eventually we will try to get some BLT points. 

My mountain timeshare is Fairways of the Mountains. My parents own at Westgate Smokey Mountains, though.


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 18, 2008)

We bought 200 points at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 19, 2008)

DVC Mike said:


> We bought 200 points at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort.


   You DID... Well... congrats...


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2008)

DVC Mike said:


> We bought 200 points at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort.



I didn't think they went on sale until Sunday the 21st. That is what the article indicated?


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 20, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> I didn't think they went on sale until Sunday the 21st. That is what the article indicated?


 
Members can contact their guides prior to 9/21 to do an add-on. They won't actually put the new contract into the system until Sunday. You do get in the queue.


----------



## cindi (Sep 21, 2008)

Were there any incentives? Details man, we want details!  

I am actually at Boardwalk right now, and plan on convincing DH to do the tour, if available.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2008)

So what do you think - will GCV be about $112 per point, too?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2008)

cindi said:


> Were there any incentives? Details man, we want details!
> 
> I am actually at Boardwalk right now, and plan on convincing DH to do the tour, if available.



Cindi, you were there at the same time we were!  Why didn't we arrange a meet up?   We were at Boardwalk from 9/14-9/28, and so was our daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter.


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 1, 2008)

cindi said:


> Were there any incentives? Details man, we want details!
> 
> I am actually at Boardwalk right now, and plan on convincing DH to do the tour, if available.



BLT does not have alot of incentives

$5 off if you buy 100 points or more. That is it.

there is also if you buy 160 points you get a brick in the fountain - but pretty sure that one is gone - only for the first 1,000 families.

they had 300 sold that first day.


----------



## tug15 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Treehouse Villas! Nice addition to SSR!*

I think TRV will be nice addition to SSR!

Nice that a 3 BR will take the same amt of points as 2BR SSR!

My guess is they will book very fast! SSR owners will have 2 week advantage of booking in February over other DVC members...

TRV will be nice for larger or extended families!


----------



## icydog (Oct 6, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Cindi, you were there at the same time we were!  Why didn't we arrange a meet up?   We were at Boardwalk from 9/14-9/28, and so was our daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter.



We went on the member cruise 9/21-9/25 but had a one bdrm at OKW from 9/20- Oct 4th. Too bad I didn't know you all were there. It would have been nice to meet. 

They offered a lot of very good incentives on the DVC member cruise for BLT and AKV, but as I said in another thread, money is too tight now to think about it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Marylyn, we sure could have arranged a meet.  We were very busy when the grandbaby was there, but that second week, it was much less chaotic.


----------



## cindi (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish we had been able to arrange a small get together when we were all there. Would have been really fun to meet. 

I was pretty laid back this trip, with plenty of down time. 

Maybe next time.  

Did either of you fit in a tour of the Disney timeshare? I never did get over there. I was almost gonna go, but then I figured, like Marilyn said, this is probably not the time financially to be spending big bucks on a luxury item.


----------



## icydog (Oct 6, 2008)

We went over on Thursday night. We saw the AKV again and then we went into the BLT villa. I liked the studio, and I never like studios. The studio had a separate, albeit tiny, kitchenette area.. It was NOT part of the bathroom which I always find disconcerting. There are pull out shelves that add some space to the kitchenette and actually make it somewhat usable. 

The living room is large but kinda strange too. The furniture was kinda retro looking with everything done in glossy vinyls. The extra chair/bed in the living room looked bigger than the one in the AKV due to the leather-looking fabric. 

The bedroom seemed smaller to us than the one in the new AKV. The master bath was definitely smaller. There is the second bath off the living room like in the AKV one and two bdrms, but it too seemed smaller. 

The kitchen is very nice indeed with lovely counters and those same pull out pantries. What I liked best about the kitchen was there were no bar stools around the island. The island is smaller and the dining area is bigger and can sit 6 at the table in a bench arrangement like in all the other, not OKW, DVC units. It was a big upgrade from the other DVC resorts in my opinion. The living room is pie shaped while the studio and bedroom are both rectangular. 

There will be very, very, few MK views so if you want that you will need to own there. I doubt there will be any left at 7 months. In fact, I doubt there will be any left after 11 months minus one hour, at least at first. 

I'm curious did you or Cindy use an II trade to get into your resort weeks. I did and I would like to compare notes as to the treatment you received.


----------



## ngmaui (Oct 7, 2008)

My family was at Disney last week (Sept 27-Oct 4) and we stopped over to SSR on the way home from DHS to check out the new BLT models.  I have got to say that the pictures do not do it justice and we really liked the decor, the kitchen and the fact that a one bedroom will sleep 5 like AKV.  Someday soon we will be owners of enough points for a week in a 2 bedroom every other year.  If they ever build a DVC at Poly we will cut corners to own there immediately.  Much nicer atmosphere than the Contemporary but with all the conveniences.


----------



## icydog (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree the Poly is a much more lay back resort. I love the decor in there but I have noticed a certain lack of care over there of late. It is not as cheerful, the plantings are not as beautiful, and some of the rooms need a overhaul, but once they take care of the cosmetics--- I will go back to saying it is my favorite resort.


----------



## cindi (Oct 8, 2008)

icydog said:


> We went over on Thursday night. We saw the AKV again and then we went into the BLT villa. I liked the studio, and I never like studios. The studio had a separate, albeit tiny, kitchenette area.. It was NOT part of the bathroom which I always find disconcerting. There are pull out shelves that add some space to the kitchenette and actually make it somewhat usable.
> 
> The living room is large but kinda strange too. The furniture was kinda retro looking with everything done in glossy vinyls. The extra chair/bed in the living room looked bigger than the one in the AKV due to the leather-looking fabric.
> 
> ...




I stayed the first night on my points and the remaining week was on an II exchange. 

What kind of questions do you have about the treatment?


----------

